
Ask HN: How do you decide, link or comments - yeowMeng
Sometimes I click the link first, sometimes I click the comments.<p>It&#x27;s a tough question to answer, but I ask anyhow.
======
smb06
I am more inclined to click on a link on a topic for which i do not have much
background so that i can understand the comments better and possibly
contribute to them.

If i feel i have good level of knowledge or even domain expertise then I go
straight for the comments.

Also, I look at the topic and the source. If sounds a little clickbait-y then
I go for the comments (if at all).

